# TSH rising - am I going Hypo?



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Havent been here for a while, although I did pop on yesterday. 
Anyway I missed my endo appointment in early October - my son has recently been diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes and I was having to cope with him being ill so I missed getting my blood work done.

I went to the family doc a few weeks later and asked for a blood test (in late October) and finally got the results back yesterday.

In June, my TSH was 0.57 (0.4 - 5.5) and trending to rising - because the TSH back in March was lower

and 4 weeks ago (at the end of October) my TSH was 3.01 (0.4 - 5.5)

My doc said it was good - right in the middle of the range!!

Since we all know that the new guidelines indicate that any TSH above 3 is now outside the new range, am I now going Hypo?

I have been taking 2.5 mg of MMI (Tapazole) for the last 9 months.

Perhaps I should go back up to 5 mg?

I have put on weight as well - roughly around 10 pounds!!

My next Endo appt is in January.

I am already well over 200 pounds and I do NOT need to put more weight on. My already damaged heart will NOT be able to cope.

I did have FT3 and FT4 also taken at the family doc's but he was clearly in a hurry so I didnt ask for them. I will have to make yet another appointment to get those numbers.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I have been taking 2.5 mg of MMI (Tapazole) for the last 9 months.
> 
> Perhaps I should go back up to 5 mg?
> 
> ...


Before you adjust any medication you first need to get your FT-3 and FT-4 labs, please post those along with ranges. Why not call and ask for a copy of the labs?

Tapazole is an "anti" thyroid drug. If your TSH has risen then it has likely made you hypo. A reduction of Tapazole would be in order NOT an increase.

Have you had any antibodies tests such as the TPO and TSI done in the past or this lab draw?


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

> Why not call and ask for a copy of the labs?


The nurse just repeats like a damn robot - I am not authorised to give you the results.

The last TRab I had - was done in June 2012 - and that was 2.4 and still elevated. 
Normal <1.0
Borderline 1.0 - 2.0
Elevated >2.0

FT4 result in June was 12.5
Range (7.5 - 16.0)

There was NO FT3 done.

I will get those FT3 & FT4 results from the family doc next week - once we have more money. The Family Doctor is always in a rush. That's why I dont like getting my bloodwork through him. He doesnt know anything about TSI and TRabs - he will only allow TSH. FT3 & FT4 to be done.

I have actually been taking Tapazole for almost 3 years - since my thyrotoxicosis storm back in January 2010. Its the only (anti) thyroid medication I have ever taken.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Agh! Doctor's staff, I swear. You don't need to spend money on another appointment just to get lab results Serenia. Drop in at the front desk and tell them you need a copy of your tests. If you're in the US or UK then by law they have to give them to you.

And yeah, to me it sounds as if you have either gone into remission or hypo, but your frees will tell the whole story. Something you might try with your Doc is to ask for a diagnostic appointment which are usually longer, or for a double booking, and get the first one in the morning if you're schedule will allow. If your doctor is still too rushed at that point to talk to you I'd personally be looking for one that isn't so overworked.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Serenia, I'm so sorry to hear about your son. How old is he? Is he coping well? My son was 11 when diagnosed with type I diabetes. He's now 26 and is a police officer.

Renee


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

StormFinch said:


> Agh! Doctor's staff, I swear. You don't need to spend money on another appointment just to get lab results Serenia. Drop in at the front desk and tell them you need a copy of your tests. If you're in the US or UK then by law they have to give them to you.


I'm in Canada and yeah I should have asked for a copy, but then he has to drag his nurse in, to go make a photocopy and they make a big deal out of it, on previous occasions, so I thought I could let it slide.

I cant change doctors very easily - most doctors in Ontario are overworked and are NOT taking new patients so we darent leave the one we have. Usually he's pretty good, but I think he was just busy on the monday.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

midgetmaid said:


> Serenia, I'm so sorry to hear about your son. How old is he? Is he coping well? My son was 11 when diagnosed with type I diabetes. He's now 26 and is a police officer.
> 
> Renee


My son is 10 years old, is on insulin, doing OK, but he eats so much and I now have to control what he eats and when he eats it.

He is also entering puberty (and yes I know its early but thats normal these days) and that means his blood glucose can sometime go crazy for no reason I can tell.


----------

